# Berry Help



## tyler11385 (Oct 2, 2008)

So every time I go to the Berry, I am only good for 1 or 2 fish if I'm lucky. I know a lot of people aren't too keen on sharing secrets but any type of info that might help would be appreciated. I usually use something like a Sweedish Pimple tipped with a nightcrawler. Then, about 2 feet down from that I throw on everything from small glow jigs with meal worms or wax worms. I try all sorts of tube jigs. I just bought some getzit jigs I'm gonna try. I usually drop down to the bottom and then reel up a couple feet and jig it here and there. I try depths between 12' to 30'. Am I doing something wrong? Is there a fish God I need to be praying too or some sort of dance Im not aware of. Its just that every time I come on here I see reports of people saying they caught like 40 fish and it drives me nuts because I WANNA CATCH 40 FISH!

Thanks to anybody willing to help!


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Buy some 3" glow tubes and put a small piece of chub meat on the tip of your hook. Drop it to the bottom and reel it up less than 6". Drop your rod tip every few seconds and lift slow. If it gets heavy, quickly set the hook. They don't bite like other fish do. They lift up on it or hit it on the drop. 8)


----------



## sparky00045 (Apr 1, 2008)

I always used white curly tailed jigs, with either power bait different colors, or meal worms worked best for me, i liked finding 18 to 25 ft of water, and don't just let your bait set, keep your pole in your hand, and jigging your bait, becuase you can attract fish from many ft away, with the action, i have a shelter and a camara, so i have learned alot how the fish react, to what your doing, and they do like a active bait, more then one just hanging.

I was amazed with the camara, to watch then come right up to your bait, suck in there mouth and spit it right back out, and do it so softy, you would never see it on your strike indicator, but with the camara, you get them everytime.

So move around if your not getting bites, and keep your bait moving.

Good luck


----------



## tyler11385 (Oct 2, 2008)

Is their a specific 3" glow tube you buy? What is the brand name? I really appreciate your help. I will definately try your suggestions.


----------



## tyler11385 (Oct 2, 2008)

sparky00045 said:


> I always used white curly tailed jigs, with either power bait different colors, or meal worms worked best for me, i liked finding 18 to 25 ft of water, and don't just let your bait set, keep your pole in your hand, and jigging your bait, becuase you can attract fish from many ft away, with the action, i have a shelter and a camara, so i have learned alot how the fish react, to what your doing, and they do like a active bait, more then one just hanging.
> 
> I was amazed with the camara, to watch then come right up to your bait, suck in there mouth and spit it right back out, and do it so softy, you would never see it on your strike indicator, but with the camara, you get them everytime.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

tyler11385 said:


> Is their a specific 3" glow tube you buy? What is the brand name? I really appreciate your help. I will definately try your suggestions.


Radical Glow makes an all glow and a half chartreuse, with glow tails that is great up there. Its 2.5 inches long. Lunkerhunter is right, if you are reeling the jig up a few feet you are probably only going to catch one or two a day. Those berry cutts like it RIGHT on the bottom. Buy a strike indicator at sportsmans and that will help a lot too. Tie a good tight knot and everytime you go to drop it down, pull the knot to the top of the eyelet so that the jig hangs horizontal in the water. Get a two pole permit and drill two holes about 6 feet apart. Put down one jig right off the bottom with a small piece of minnow and leave it, with the other rod put a meal worm pointing straight back off the hook. Rub some smelly jelly on the jig and put it down to the bottom in 20 feet. Finally dont be afraid to walk a long ways to get away from people. We walked to Haws twice last year and it paid off (one of the times  ). 
I'll pm you a few spots to try also.


----------



## tyler11385 (Oct 2, 2008)

Nor-tah said:


> tyler11385 said:
> 
> 
> > Is their a specific 3" glow tube you buy? What is the brand name? I really appreciate your help. I will definately try your suggestions.
> ...


So should it be my bottom bait just 6" off the bottom or should it be my pimple? Should I even be using the pimple? By the way, thanks for all the suggestions.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I have done way better with one jig there. I dont know, maybe it has something to do with knowing where the bottom is but ive tried the kastmaster ice fly combo and not done well with it. I would only do the one jig.


----------



## havnfun (Dec 3, 2007)

We have alway tried to get away from people as much as possiable. It is eaiser if you have Snowmachines or ATV's or know someone who does.


----------



## iceicebaby (Dec 17, 2007)

All tips thus far are right on. I have a camera and am up at the berry quite a bit watching what is going on down there. I will say that you have to be up there early, get away from people, and don't plan on catching anything much after 11 (sometimes after 11 can still produce but on the average it shuts down.) The last time I was up there the fish were there but they would not bite... they would just cruise by like they had somewhere to go. Then about 10-11 am the fish were just gone. You would be able to jig a few in but then you have to get them to bite and that is another thing. Having a good amount of fish scent in your area really helps too as the fish tend to hang around a little longer. I believe if you can draw in the crawdads then fish tend to show up as well. Sometimes losing a night crawler or meal worm aint a bad thing. My personal rule is if a bait hits the ice then it goes in the hole.  Nothing scientific to it but just a little game I play. It actually sometimes draws feeders to the area. My last tip for berry fishin (and my most secretive) is to have a minnow and actually leave it on the bottom. Difficulty there is if you are not able to see the bite, you will miss it 75% of the time. Your pole tip rarely moves unless the set the hook themselves. They will eat your minnow and then spit it back out. I would never have thought to leave the minnow on the bottom until I saw it myself but it works when they are swimming right by all them tube jigs and cutter bugs. My goal for my next post will be to have more underwater footage for all to see this actually happening. I posted these ones last year, first one of the fish not wanting anything to do with me even after I jigged it: 



This one shows one of them eating it off of the bottom.




I am going to the berry this saturday and plan to be away from as many people as possible..which really isn't as far as some may think. There are many bays there that are near that people just bypass...and I am all for it.  Hope this helps and good luck to you.


----------



## gitterdone81 (Sep 3, 2009)

ICEICE - 

I loved your videos, what kind of camera do you have?


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I am not an expert, but 2 things hold true for me on my visits there:

1- I usually catch less than 5 fish whenever I fish near the crowds or in the flats-- Flat bottom, which I consider CCE, the marina cove west.

2- I have had 30+ days when I work harder to get away from the people and where ravines run off the shore out into the lake, in 30-35 feet of water. 

I usually have the best luck with rat finkies tipped with wax worms, set 8-16 inches below airplane jigs tipped with crawlers. Seems the aggressive fish will hit the higher jig more, while the lazy ones suck on the finkies. I have found that fishing the lower jig within 6-12 inches of the bottom works best.

Probably the best advice I can give would be to listen to whatever Nortah is willing to tell you. Best of luck.


----------



## iceicebaby (Dec 17, 2007)

My camera is nothing special..some knockoff brand I got on ebay a couple years ago but it has a video out so I can record to my laptop. Direction and temp are good things to have on those cameras.


----------



## Fishracer (Mar 2, 2009)

White paddle bugs tipped with a meal or wax worm have always worked the best for me. Green and black have also worked but white seems to be the best. I will fish the bottom first then move up a reel or two ever 15 minutes or so until i get some hits. don't be afraid to fish a couple feet below your hole. I have caught a lot of fish suspended some you can watch through your ice hole, so just try different depths till you get some action. Also agree on moving away from people. I have had some of my best days up there when i go in the middle of the week. Hope this helps. Good luck.


----------



## bucksandducks (Sep 11, 2007)

I agree, the best advice would be to listen and learn all you can from nortah, he knows his stuff.


----------



## tyler11385 (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies guys! This forum rocks! Reading all the tips from everyone makes we wanna get up there soon and have some some fun.


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

Be sure to check out Roughin' It Outdoors on Saturday. It should have a little bit 'bout the Berry! 8)


----------



## tyler11385 (Oct 2, 2008)

Ton_Def said:


> Be sure to check out Roughin' It Outdoors on Saturday. It should have a little bit 'bout the Berry! 8)


Hey Thanks, I will check it out.


----------

